
FileNation – A simple way to send files using IPFS - alexsicart
https://github.com/FileNation/FileNation
======
inglor
Hey Peer5 (YC W17) did something similar with Sharefest in 2012-2016
[https://github.com/Peer5/ShareFest](https://github.com/Peer5/ShareFest)

It was before I joined the company, but it worked pretty nicely. Now the
company focuses on a P2P video (still an interesting p2p problem).

------
bedros
is there authentication? or the generated link is the secret

what happens if I lose the link?

